# Plant ID Please



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

Could you please ID these for me  I know that they are rotala, vallisneria, and anacharis, and sword, but what type, and do they look healthy. The rotala and vallisneria I got a few days ago. Please give info on them too  or links to *good* info. Oh, and is 2.5 wpg enough for these guys?

*Rotala*




























*Vallisneria*



















*Anacharis
*


















*Sword*


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The Rotala looks like _Rotala rotundifolia_. 
The Vallisneria is _Vallisneria americana_, var. biwaensis, according to Kasselmann. 
Anacharis is an old name for what is known now as _Eigeria densa_. I don't know of any varieties of this species. 
The sword is one of the good old 'tank buster' species, either _Echinodorus amazonicus_ or _E. bleheri_. It is easy to grow, but it needs a BIG tank when it gets going.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Haha, yeah it's already big!*

So the vallisneria is some americana type? I thought it was corkscrew val since it is like a corkscrew shape. Well, you know better than me so I better listen to you! Thanks a lot! Anyone else have different opinions?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

All the _Vallisneria_ in the U.S. is _Vallisneria americana_. Except for Australian species, there are only two species of Vallisneria worldwide, _V. americana_ and _V. spiralis_. (Kasselmann, 2003) There are large differences in size from different localities. _V. americana var. biwaensis _is found in Hati, Venezuela, and Japan. Taxonomy based on flower structure doesn't distinguish between the many differences in size, leaf width, etc. Perhaps when molecular taxonomy techniques get applied to _Vallisneria_, we will see a clearer picture of the relationships between all the different varieties.

As an example, I saw a _Vallisneria americana_ in Florida that has leaves up to 6 feet long and about 1.5 inches wide. It has multiple female flowers branching from the end of a long stem. The varieties of _V. americana_ I have seen in aquaria are not that big, and they all have single female flowers on long stems.


----------

